# Coopers Canadian Blonde



## willbrewry (27/8/15)

I'm thinking about doing a easy session beer, not to worried about how strong it is just a beer to smash with some mates. Anyone tried the Canadian blonde can?

thinking of using

1 can Canadian blonde

1kg Dextrose

500g Light malt extract

Dry Hoping it with maybe a tea bag of Cascade


----------



## Grott (27/8/15)

willbrewry said:


> I'm thinking about doing a easy session beer, not to worried about how strong it is just a beer to smash with some mates. Anyone tried the Canadian blonde can?


*Session beer *easy as, just use Coopers Enhancer #2- done
Cheers


----------



## Tropico (27/8/15)

Quite acceptable when the relatives come at Christmas. After 4 or 5 hours (1 or 2 19 litre kegs latter), most of them should still be sensible and none of them will care what it tastes like, as long as it looks like beer. Hops would be an unnecessary optional extra, after all, they are are no going to be sitting around all that time continually critiquing it.


----------



## willbrewry (27/8/15)

Tropico said:


> Quite acceptable when the relatives come at Christmas. After 4 or 5 hours (1 or 2 19 litre kegs latter), most of them should still be sensible and none of them will care what it tastes like, as long as it looks like beer. Hops would be an unnecessary optional extra, after all, they are are no going to be sitting around all that time continually critiquing it.


How strong would 1kg of dextrose 500g light malt extract make this beer


----------



## Grott (28/8/15)

I calculate 6.2% at 23 litres for kegging.
Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (28/8/15)

I always went the opposite direction, kilo of LDME and half a kilo of dex.
If you can get Morgans tins, their Canadian is excellent as well.
If kegging, fine the shit out of it with gelatine but don't bump the keg afterwards and serve at -3 degrees if possible. Buy a shedload of Headmaster schooner glasses and rotate them through the freezer as you serve.


----------



## CanMan (28/8/15)

I've used Canadian blonde a few times. 700 odd g of ldme. Dry hopped them with Galaxy and cascade. Used us05 yeast or the supplied yeast. Always tasted pretty damn good to me.


----------



## Tropico (28/8/15)

willbrewry said:


> How strong would 1kg of dextrose 500g light malt extract make this beer


i'd just go with the coopers BE1, probably 4.5 - 5% abv. Just quick and easy swill


----------



## GNU (29/8/15)

If you want something a little different. Try adding a bag of frozen strawberries day 2 of fermentation. Kit, 04 yeast and 1kg LDME


----------



## willbrewry (29/8/15)

grott said:


> I calculate 6.2% at 23 litres for kegging.
> Cheers


How did you manage to work that out mate?


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/15)

Using BrewMate, it comes out at 6.2% for 19L but of course there is loss to yeast cake, so adjusting for loss it's more like 5.5%


----------



## Grott (29/8/15)

willbrewry said:


> How did you manage to work that out mate?


Used Brewcraft brewing calculator, just Input the data but when I did it couldnt remember if 500 grams of dry or liquid malt so split the difference ie dry malt- 6.4%; liquid 6%.
Cheers


----------



## willbrewry (30/8/15)

CanMan said:


> I've used Canadian blonde a few times. 700 odd g of ldme. Dry hopped them with Galaxy and cascade. Used us05 yeast or the supplied yeast. Always tasted pretty damn good to me.


No need for dextrose then? Light dry malt is enough, what % did it come out?


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/8/15)

Dextrose doesn't really do anything except boost the ABV and thin the beer out. Too much of it can also cause cidery flavours especially if fermented too high. Perhaps try 700g dry malt and 300g dex, ferment around 18-20C, should come out a nice sessionable beer. Cascade dry hop sounds good too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/8/15)




----------



## CanMan (30/8/15)

Here's some notes from the last one I did. 


Coopers Canadian Blonde. #4
Wort Date. 07/07/15
750g DLME
Heated with 1.5 ltrs water. 
Fill to 23 litres in fermenter. 
us05 yeast. Pitched at 20. 
Specific gravity 
Start. 1048
Finish. 1011
Average brew temp. = 21
Hops added. = 15/7/15. 25 g Galaxy 10g cascade 
Brewed for = 
Bottle date = 18/7/15
Bulk primed with 170g dextrose. 

Just threw a bit of galaxy and cascade in because of amounts I had lying around. 
But either are a nice finish to a brew.

# note the number 4 is for my brew records. 
And the ldme heated in water is to you know get it so it's not all lumpy hah. Us05 is just what I started playing with but I'm sure the supplied can yeast is as good as any instead of buying extra. The hops added is just added at end of fermentation for a couple of days in a bag. And the 170g dextrose for bulk priming might be a little high. Maybe around the 150 is a good amount. Happy brewing.


----------



## willbrewry (31/8/15)

The more I think about doing this beer the less dextrose I'm thinking of using. Might just throw the 500g of malt extract and be done with it


----------



## willbrewry (15/9/15)

I ended up brewing the beer,

Boiled around 500g DME in 3 litres of water, added crystal for 15min and 0min, poured in fermenter then added another 500g DME and Canadian blonde can, filled to 20l.

OG 1.042 

Smells and looks great. Fingers crossed


----------



## Rocker1986 (15/9/15)

That's gonna be a big beer with a metric ton of DME in it. :lol:


----------



## willbrewry (15/9/15)

Haha true


----------



## manticle (15/9/15)

1kg of dme, 23 L, 1042 og.
Not really a metric ton - just a good session beer depending on fg.


----------



## Rocker1986 (16/9/15)

Originally the amounts were both written as 500kg.


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/15)

Love the edit button.


----------



## willbrewry (16/9/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> Originally the amounts were both written as 500kg.





Bribie G said:


> Love the edit button.


saved my life


----------



## Tropico (23/9/15)

Tonight I cracked a bottle of the Coopers Canadian Blonde can with BE1 from a July bottling. It's quite nice swill, but this was after a couple (or few) glasses of Vienna Lager. Nothing offensive about it at all, although I think the Vienna Lager may have been a little on the bitter side.


----------



## ajg (25/9/15)

got one down as we speak. trying the blushing blonde coopers recipe but with an added twist of 500g dex to see a good alcohol content!


----------



## peekaboo_jones (25/9/15)

ajg said:


> got one down as we speak. trying the blushing blonde coopers recipe but with an added twist of 500g dex to see a good alcohol content!


The blushing blonde is on my 'to do list'. It's such a versatile kit can.
Some nice Saaz flavour and aroma. A good base for:
Saison
Kolsch
Blonde ale obviously
Pilsner with proper yeast

Probably one of the most underrated Coopers cans!


----------



## manticle (25/9/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> Originally the amounts were both written as 500kg.


I understand now.


----------



## ajg (26/9/15)

peekaboo_jones said:


> The blushing blonde is on my 'to do list'. It's such a versatile kit can.
> Some nice Saaz flavour and aroma. A good base for:
> Saison
> Kolsch
> ...


still unsure wether to do a late dry how with a little citra I have, or just let the berries do the talking.


----------



## JFergz (5/11/15)

I brewed this last summer some time and came up real nice! For memory I used 700g of Dex and 500g of light dme with Nottingham yeast pitched at about 24 can't remember exactly and fermented around 18. Gave it a week after gravity stabilised to help clean it up at then crashed it for two days and keg, an awesome summer drop and simple brew too! Hope it's goes well


----------



## JFergz (5/11/15)

Oh and brewed to 21L, for memory it turned out around 6%


----------



## Rod (6/11/15)

*Abbey Blonde*

*simple kit and kilo , good drop*

Ingredients:
1 x 1.7kg Canadian Blonde
1 x 1.5kg Thomas Coopers Light Malt Extract
1 x 500g Coopers Light Dry Malt
1 x 200g Crystal Malt Grain
1 x 12g Styrian Goldings Hop Pellets
1 x T-58 Yeast Sachet

Step 1: Mix

Add 200g crystal to hot water @ 67'C and steep for 60 minutes

Transfer the liquid to a good sized pot (around 8 litres) and bring to the boil with a further 2 litres of water and the 500g of Light Dry Malt.
Once at the boil, add the Styrian Goldings Hop pellets and boil for 10 mins.

Add the Canadian Blonde and Light Malt Extract to the FV, stir to dissolve then top up with cool water to the 20 litre mark and stir thoroughly.

Check the brew temperature and top up to the 23 litre mark with warm or cold water (refridgerated if necessary) to get as close as possible to 21C.
Sprinkle the dry yeast, and fit the lid.


----------

